# Making the grain pop on Quilted or Tiger maple



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I realise that this is a much discussed topic but a quick question. I want to subtly bring out the grain on some quilted and tiger maple but maintaining the natural maple color as much as possible. I have seen where a light amber stain is used to enhance the grain and then sanded back to almost bare wood before finishing. The results were spectacular and I would like to emulate this technique. The question I have is what is the best stain to use in this case, would amber shellac work well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

In the woodwhisperer's video, he used transtint dark vintage maple in zinsser sealcoat.
I used the same formula and it worked great.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Nitewalker I will search out the video. Thanks!


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Unfortunately that video does not appear to be available any longer. I will have to experiment and see what results I get.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Very smart to experiment on scrap tiger maple Stuart. Take notes a long the way and post results if you have the time.
That maple's going look great.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Here's the video.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Stuart - I think they are re-hashing the site at present, but if you click the link that NiteWalker posted and select the HDMP4 link in the Quick Look area just below the video, it will play.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I was able to view the video this time and it is exactly what I am trying to do. I have also read of applying multiple layers of BLO after using the dye, and then applying a top coat. I am not sure if this really necessary but I will again experiment a bit. For anyone who is interested this is the video that I saw where the maple had been enhanced, and the results are quite stunning (I think):


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the links , guys : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's they guy that had the first video


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

The one and only Charles Neal! Thanks Jim.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

yea that dude has finished a piece or 300 of tiger maple and quilted maple , love the stuff, before you do any dyes or any thing, try a little zinnzer seal coat or a blond shellac, you said subtle, and the shellac has a slight amber tone that really looks nice for a natural look, it also pops it.
the term popping the grain basically means to either add more color to curl/figure, while keeping the surface lighter, it also refers to enhancing the 3dimensional look of these woods, either a good oil, or shellac will do that, as most know I am not a fan of BLO, for many reasons, but it also does it, however the shellac dries faster and gives the same result, to understand , the tiger/quilted has alot of soft grain which is the curl /figure, it susually rather porous as well, and the oil or shellac flows in and fills the grain, and creates more of a prisum effect, which enhances the holographic effect that makes these woods stunning, hope this helps a little


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Charles, thanks for the response. I have a lot to think about and to experiment with to get the effect I am looking for in this particular application. The priority for me is to try and bring out the 3D appearance of the maple, and I will start with the basic approach that you have suggested. My apologies for the misspelling of your surname…....


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

he he he, don't worry about the spelling, geez I'm the worst,,,


----------

